# Player Expectations



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to be asking this question about every single player of the Timberwolves every week and then finally cap it off with our draft picks. So to start it off big what can we expect from our new Franchise Player Al Jefferson?












*Al Jefferson at a glance*

PPG: 21.0
RPG: 11.1
APG: 1.4
SPG: 0.9
BPG: 1.5
FG% 50%
FT% 72.1%
3P% 0%
MPG: 35.6


*Season Highs*

Points	40 2 Times	40 
Field Goals Made	18 
Field Goals Attempted	29 
Free Throws Made	14 
Free Throws Attempted	17 
Offensive Rebounds	10 
Defensive Rebounds	14 
Total Rebounds 20 
Assists 6 
Steals 4
Blocks 5
Minutes Played 42


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Good thread. The tricky thing is determining stats one at a time, as it is hard to put things together when not looking in the context of everyone else.

That said, I think Al's scoring average will actually go up very slightly. I think our guard play will be improved and we'll have another good player to help take some pressure off him to the point that he can shoot a slightly higher percentage and score a little more. If he could improve his free throw shooting a few percentage points, that would also be great. If he continues to be a beast in the paint, he'll just get fouled more and more, and if he were an 80% FT shooter, that would be a few more ppg.

His rebounding will be similar. His assists will go up, as I expect him to continue improving in the area of passing out of double-teams. I was glad to see this season that he was a very willing passer, that his low assist totals were not the product of selfishness, but just incompetence in that area of the game. He can improve on that, and I am sure he will. 

Not demonstrable in the stats below is defense. Again, I expect that he will get better. Al played some nice defense against good players, which I think is when he was really hyped to do so. Hopefully he'll improve in that regard and get up for every game. It will be interesting to see what position he defends next season, which may depend on our draft and any trades or signings.

Summary:

22.5 ppg
11.5 rpg
2.0 apg
1 spg
1.75 bpg
52 FG%
74.5 FT%
0 3pt%
35 mpg

And I'll add 1.75 TO/g (down from 2 TO/g this season)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

24/11

But the big difference will be if he can add to his defense or passing games


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Closer to 25ppg. You can't help but watch him dominate. It's a beautiful thing.

Rebounding will stay about the same. He's good but, I can't see that part of his game jumping to Dwight Howard status.

MORE assists. He's getting better with his hands, and this is something he needs to learn. With this comes less t/o hopefully.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It seems hard to imagine him getting closer to 25 ppg just because I'd expect Foye and McCants (or a rookie, depending on who it is) to combine for 30+, too. I know he's going to be the primary option, but that's a lot of points to expect him to get. If it leads to wins, I am all for it, but we need some other guys to step up and score consistently.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Id expect Foye to get closer to 16ppg. Hopefully we can grab Mayo and he can follow


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, but if Foye gets 16 ppg, one would imagine that McCants if he keeps his role (or someone like Beasley if we are in a position to draft him) gets something in that same range. It's just that when you start getting optimistic across multiple people, all of a sudden you end up predicting your team to score 125 ppg. and while I'm all for it, i don't see it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd expect McCants to score just as much, but only if he gets his head out of his ***. He isn't going to work with Wittman.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I would say that he will average 24/12 with alittle over 1 assist maybe close to 2. Maybe he will improve his shot-blocking as well and we could see about 2 blocks a game.


----------

